# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  حكـــم ومواعـــظ

## الخدمة الإسلامية

:فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: السَّـلاَمُ عَلَيْــكُمُ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكـــَـاتُ  هُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
حكـــم ومواعـــظ
===

إن من أعظم نعم الله عز وجل الثبات، حينما يقع البلاء على العبد فإن الله لم يبتلي عبده 
ليشقيه بل يبتليه ليعلي قدره ويرفع شأنه، والسعيد هو الذي يعبر المحنة بسلام

----------


## الخدمة الإسلامية

قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: "اتبعْ طُرقَ الهُدى ولا يَضرك قلَّةُ السالكينَ، وإِياكَ وطُرُقَ الضلالة، ولا تغتر بكثرة الهالكين"

----------

